# List of Commonly used Chemicals



## NaNO3 (Mar 4, 2007)

List of commonly used chemicals in precious metals refining,recovery.
http://au-prospecting.com/gr/gr.html


----------



## Noxx (Mar 4, 2007)

I think everything is there


----------



## gb10101 (Mar 5, 2007)

One additional item that i use in my cell is Glygerin.

What I use is Glycerin USP (United States Pharmacopeia), as it in contained in a liquid suppository.

Glycerine - C,3H,5(OH),3 (comma indicates subset), aka glycerin and glycerine, and less commonly as propane-1,2,3-triol, 1,2,3-propanetriol, 1,2,3-trihydroxypropane, glyceritol, and glycyl alcohol. 

Source - Fleet liquid glycerin suppositories.

Used in reverse electroplating recovery cell as an additive to acid.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 5, 2007)

You can buy it by the gallon from http://www.chemistrystore.com

It's pretty cheap, about $20 for one gallon, and this would last all of us on the forum a lifetime.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2007)

Am I missing something? All I can see are four little dots.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 9, 2007)

Apparently the link is MIA. Keep checking back it may show up or maybe the forum admin may have been forced to delete it .

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 9, 2007)

No, I asked him not to write his posts in capital letters. But he deleted what he wrote...


----------



## NaNO3 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry i put the link back.
Ill try and do a update to it tonight.
If you see a chemical not on the list let me know.

Thank you


----------



## ChucknC (Mar 22, 2007)

Is this the glycerine that's also used in soapmaking?

Chuck


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 20, 2007)

That link doesn't appear to be working. Where might I find a list of what chemicals are used for what? It's getting confusing remembering what is used for the cells vs what is used for smelting, etc. 

Specifically, what is the sodium metabysulfate used for?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 20, 2007)

It's used by gold recovery hobbyist to drop dissolved gold powder from solutions (auric chloride). It's also used in winemaking and other applications as well.

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 20, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. BTW.. I love your tutorials! Keep up the good work. I'm building a cell now, just trying to figure out where to get the different chem.s.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 20, 2007)

ChucknC said:


> Is this the glycerine that's also used in soapmaking?
> 
> Chuck



It's used in suppositories among other places.  :lol: 

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 20, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> ChucknC said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the glycerine that's also used in soapmaking?
> ...



LMAO!.. yeah I wasn't gonna go there.. :shock: :lol:

Derek


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 20, 2007)

Glycerine will also blaze white hot if you put one drop in a small amount of dry potassium permanganate. It's not as innocuous as it looks. The blaze is as bright as burning thermite, a chemical mix that I played around with in my youth. Thermite or thermate is what they used to cut the beams to bring the WTC down, as fast as a free falling object. Sorry about that but, being a conspiracy buff is the other half of my life.


----------



## NaNO3 (Apr 21, 2007)

Link is working now.


----------



## PhillipJ (Apr 21, 2007)

* They say that AR has a limited shelf life. Does anyone know what it's usefull life may be? And if it goes bad, can it be restored with sodium nitrate.*


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 21, 2007)

You should make it as needed. It's dangerous to store in a closed container and loses all strength after a short time.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 21, 2007)

I have never pre-mixed a batch of aqua regia since learning how to use nitric and hydrochloric (muriatic) individually. With this method, there is never excess nitric. This eliminates several problems, especially the need for getting rid of excess nitric using urea or by boiling the solution down. I end up with less hassle and purer gold. Somewhere on this forum, I posted a method for doing this, in detail. I'll look for the link and will eventually add it to this post.


----------



## wop1969 (Apr 4, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Glycerine will also blaze white hot if you put one drop in a small amount of dry potassium permanganate. It's not as innocuous as it looks. The blaze is as bright as burning thermite, a chemical mix that I played around with in my youth. Thermite or thermate is what they used to cut the beams to bring the WTC down, as fast as a free falling object. Sorry about that but, being a conspiracy buff is the other half of my life.




GSB
Mabey they used Glycerine and dry potassium permanganate?
Also, On that subject, all I have to say is "Beans, Rice and Bullets"


----------



## Phil.elmer (Aug 8, 2013)

NaNO3 said:


> List of commonly used chemicals in precious metals refining,recovery.
> http://au-prospecting.com/gr/gr.html



Thanks a lot,
it helps a lot to me as a starter.


----------



## THE SNOMAN (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Goldsilverpro. I would love to read the process you mentioned. Hope you can still find the link. 

David


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 16, 2013)

THE SNOMAN said:


> Hey Goldsilverpro. I would love to read the process you mentioned. Hope you can still find the link.
> 
> David



The thermite or the aqua regia?


----------



## JoeyJoystick (Jul 17, 2019)

NaNO3 said:


> List of commonly used chemicals in precious metals refining,recovery.
> http://au-prospecting.com/gr/gr.html



The link appears dead on my end. I see the post is rather old. Any chance of finding this elsewhere or restore the link?

Joey


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the same list that was originally posted, but the list I have can be found at Chymist.com.

Dave


----------



## JoeyJoystick (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you very much Dave. I must admit I did not expect a 20 page list though, but absolutely great.

I have been spending an awful lot of time on GRF lately, and you guys are great. I mean that. Through the years this has truly become vast resource of information. I have only been here a short while, but the posts are dated so it is easy to see how this has evolved in time. There is the occasional prick every now and then. And there are these great discussions between the older members. And just today and yesterday I bumped into a couple of posts from Deano. Not to mention the likes of yourself, Harold, 4Metals, Steve and quite a few others that I can not quickly remember the names of. I have time and that is a good thing because you need time to get just a little bit of an idea. No idea yet where my journey is going to end though. We'll see. But even if nothing comes out of it, I have learned a lot. Already. But never enough.

Thank you to Noxx for making this possible. I believe I am correct when I say that he has started this and is running the show right?

Joey


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 17, 2019)

JoeyJoystick said:


> Thank you to Noxx for making this possible. I believe I am correct when I say that he has started this and is running the show right?
> 
> Joey



You are correct. Noxx started this forum when he was just 17 years old! He is now a graduate engineer. 8) This is his forum. The rest of us just try to support what he started!

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jul 17, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> The rest of us just try to support what he started!



A humble drip into the proverbial bucket, Dave!  

The work that the moderators and regular contributors, past and present, have poured into this greatest of forums could never be overstated with a lifetime of compliments. It's all of you that have nursed Noxxs' baby into what she is today, and what it will be for many years to come.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 7, 2019)

Since that domain now points to a spam / scam site, I edited the links to point to the original page preserved on the wayback machine. So the links are working again.

And it's not the same list as Dave provided.

I'll archive a copy here too.
View attachment Common chemicals used in refining.html.zip


/Göran


----------

